# Greater Minnesota Railroad (GMRR)... finally started



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Group-

For months now I've been reading forum threads on MLS and dreaming of starting my garden railroad. Finally, dreams have become a reality. I started the Greater Minnesota Railroad (GMRR) - Becker Subdivision. My wife and I own 2.5 acres that we hope to build on around 2016. In the mean time I figured this was a good time to start building my first railroad. For 25+ years I modeled HO scale. I started with a 4 x 8 there and then built larger, figured this would also apply with large scale. So, I decided to build a railroad under our deck. There was a lot of dirt under there and the grass didn't grow all too well due to the shade. 

This photo shows one view under the deck. Where the light dirt is there was no grass or weeds. The dirt would splash up against the house when it rained. Drove my wife nuts, I think that was apart of the approval for me 















I test fit the track under the deck. After that I then marked the track out using old utility marking flags. I'm building the track on a spline roadbed, so I debated with myself should I do the roadbed first or the rock first. My pup (well, not really she's 13) found a comfortable place to nap while I was test fitting the track.















I chose to do the rock first. Figured it would be easier to lay the rock down with no obstructions from the roadbed. I had 10 tons of rock delivered. I moved it by shovel, wheel barrow, and a rack. I now have a strong respect for those that built the transcontinental railroad. 















After getting the first few posts in the ground I had to set some track and a car down. Needed that inspiration. After a trip to the local hardware store I found that the posts dug in real easy with a bulb/plant auger for my cordless drill.








My boys are excited to see a car on the tracks








Since these photos I've attached some the horizontal spline pieces. I'm about 1/3 of the way finished. I'll post some more photos soon.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats on getting started.
Good job obeying the pic rule, never too many.

Happy Rails
John


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

I'm very sympathetic to the wheelbarrow brigade...lol. In the last month I moved about 30 tons of fill by hand. girlfriend thought I was crazy. I just kept at it, moved 10 or so loads everyday and eventually it was moved. the secret is to break it up into manageable projects and keep at it.

bill


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks John. It feels good to have gotten started. It's fun to plan, but after awhile just need to get dirty and do some work.

You're right Bill. I did the same thing, broke the load up into sections. Moving the rock wasn't as bad as removing the grass. With the grass it was dig it up, wheel barrow it over to the truck, unload. After truck was full, drive to the compost, empty, and repeat. I learned next time, a hydraulic lift trailer would be a great asset. But there's just something about that hard labor and looking at what you completed


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Great place to start.. Nice and shaded and dry..


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

noelw said:


> Great place to start.. Nice and shaded and dry..


LOL, except for one time when it rained 3/4" in 15 minutes. Otherwise, yup, shaded and dry 

Actually that was a blessing. When I was putting the rock in, I new I had one low area along the plastic edging. After the rain I found a small pond. Few holes with a 1/2" drill bit, problem solved.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Big projects...
Just get tackled....
In little steps. .
That's when they start looking..
BIG!
Keep going. ..don't stop now..
Those boys can help too.

As we say here...more pix flease!!

Are ya hav'n any fun yet?

....no one has done this fer a bit....
.......are ya done yet??!!

Thanks for sharing Eric!!
..nice family..

Dirk


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dirk thanks much for the complements. 

Kids have helped. They took loads of rock in the back of their battery operated John Deere gator. 

Will try to get more pics uploaded soon.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

This past week my brother and his two girls were back in state for a visit. We had a few hours of down time, and he was excited to help out. While I was taking updated photos he was a little shy. Glad I've taught my oldest son how to run the camera, he was able to get a candid photo of my brother and I at work.








Here's a couple of shots of the spline roadbed. I'm 1/3 of the way finished with the spline. And from my brother's help 1/2 finished with digging in the posts.















I like to keep a few cars on the track for motivation.








Hopefully by the end of this weekend I'll be 1/2 finished with spline. Things are moving slow. Having to put the posts in digging by hand. Sprinkler line runs near by. Once I get down a few inches and see I'm clear I can go back to using the bulb/plant auger for finishing the holes.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Got the remainder of the posts in yesterday. Just have to finish the remaining horizontal support pieces.
















Hope to be close to running trains after this next weekend.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*Holding ties/rails down???*

Just curious-

How are people holding the ties/rails down to wood, composite wood, PVC, etc? 

Looking for something that will hold the ties/rails in place but allow flex for expansion/contraction.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*So Close*

Been a busy stretch of time since I last posted. Was able to work Sunday afternoon and last night (Tuesday). Can tell we're losing daylight in the evenings. Possible could have finished, but by 9 it was getting to dark for working safely. 

In these photos I have 13 feet of spline left to go.















I'm pondering the idea of putting deck boards on top of the spline. Just feel this will help the tracks stay more stabilized, especially in the area where the tracks are a little higher off the ground. For the most part the tracks fit on top of the spline well, but there are a few spots where the ties are off and the rail is on the edge of the spline. If I was going to back fill with dirt I wouldn't mind, but since this is only going to be a learning layout that will be around for 2 years before moving I'm not going to back fill.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I have finished installing the spline. After finishing, I found that some of the curved rail pieces didn't fully sit on top. I decided to add 5/4 x 6" decking boards on top. Made this decision since I won'be be back filling the spline, and some spots of the track will be 8" off the ground. Don't want to risk a derailment there. 

















Will hopefully be running trains soon.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I have seen a thread in here that shows a screw into the base with a wire (about # 10 or 12) bent around the screw then hooked over the ties on either side of the screw. Hope the description helps


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

fyrekop said:


> I have seen a thread in here that shows a screw into the base with a wire (about # 10 or 12) bent around the screw then hooked over the ties on either side of the screw. Hope the description helps


It does. Thanks!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My layout floats on ballast. But based observations of friends layouts, I wouldn't anchor any closer than 4-6'. That will let the track flex without doing any damage. 

Chuck


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Chuck!

That's my concern with using nails or screws to hold the track. Here in Minnesota it will need to flex. I like the wire idea, hold it in place yet allow movement.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The only layout that I help work on, with that uses a hard substructure, is Dr. Rivet's. His track sits directly on TREX. He uses small hex head brass machine screws, every 4-6'. I would not use nails. When we need to change an alignment, or replace melted tie strips, it is very easy with a nut driver to remove the screws. In my opinion pulling/pounding nails would be more work.

Jim's layout receives a mixture of sun and shade all day. When the sun was out, in late June, if I touched the rail in the sun it was hot. He has long sweeping curves, very little straight track. It is easier for curves to flex with temperature change than a long section of straight.

Chuck


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*Video of running train*

Have just over 1/2 of my railroad running. Couldn't resist doing a point to point run. Was gonna try to finish but the rains moved in so, I'm finished for the night. My son enjoyed adding his new Lego figure to the front of the engine. I added the video link for my flickr account.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewarhol/14881271095/


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I liked the part where your son signaled you to stop when you ran out of track
What kind of dog is the black one? I have a black half German shepherd - half lab.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Half Black Lab half German Shepard. Great dog, best of both breeds.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*Trains are running *

I finished laying the track yesterday. Sat back and watched the train go around. Was sure fun to see. Here's a link for a video https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewarhol/14735293079/

So I was thinking of adding the Soundtraxx Sound Car decoder to the CN boxcar. Don't think I need to, those AML hoppers squeel naturally around the curves.

Now I'm onto wrapping up my sound decoder install in a USAT BN SD40-2.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Kind of a sad day yesterday, but also an exciting day. Took down the layout because we close on selling our home on the 29th. Really won't have a layout for awhile now. 

We break ground on our new home Spring 2017. I have 2.5 acres to play on now, much bigger than under my deck 

We're also excavating under our garage so I have a 30 x 50 future train room coming. Work shop, indoor G scale layout that will lead to the outdoors, etc. 

Sad day that I took a layout down, but exciting to think of what I'll get to build in the future.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Tears of sadness..
Tears of Joy..
Memories have past...
Plans for the Future..
Stay warm during the winter Eric!

SD


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Dirk. 

Have a feeling this winter may pass by fast as we gather bids for all the building material, sub contractors, etc.


----------

